# Secure outside area for our precious cats



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, I have two bsh who have the run of the house. They also have a cattery attached to the house via a cat flap (8' x 4'). I would really love a secure outdoor area where they can roam around the garden. 

I would be grateful if anyone had any pictures of their secure outside areas that they could share to give me some ideas.

Thank you

Emma


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi, I don't have any pictures, but I have my garden enclosed with fencing from here:

Cat Fence - Purrfect Cat Fence and Cat Fencing

Its great if you have a small to medium size garden with not too much foliage around the boundaries of your garden like large trees and bushes.


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for that Saikou. I have looked at the website and it looks ideal. Unfortunately we have a very odd shaped garden but perhaps we could fence some of it off. 

Emma


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

I have secure inside/outside runs u r in the same area as me, i could give u a number to call, PM me if u like, look on my site see wot i have, although 1 of them the large 1 has now been chaged with large run on the outside?


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Linda, I have PM'd you. Emma


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

www.jauzuribengals.co.uk


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Yes please! Just what I was after. Did somebody make this for you or are you clever enough to do it yourself?

Also, if you don't mind what would I be expected to pay for something like this? Emma


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes i did do it myself ,it is a more bigger now than in the photo, not a lot to it a bit of wood from wickes and some wire.
I think the best wire to have is 16g 1in by 1in and to paint it black , then you will not see the wire so easy and is a lot better for seeing the cats playing.
For cost it is all down to how big you are going to have it , but it will cost a lot less than getting someone in to make one for you if you can do it or some one you know can do it. And the one in the photo only was about two days to make


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, thanks for that. I am now going to make my husband a cup of tea and ask very nicely if he will make me one. Unfortunately he's not very good at DIY!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

just showed my oh pic and told him thats what i want!!we usually use all steel,as hubby makes kennels/catteries for a living,but i like the look of all wood better!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Great cat run Jayuzuri! 

Go for it Emma! You can do it ... as they say, if you go down to Wykes, or Housebase, or Jewlsons ...


----------



## Jayuzuri (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes you go for it Emma , your husband could have one put up over a weekend.
He dose not have to be the best at DIY to make one like that








Bengal Cat Breeders - Jayuzuri Bengals - Quality Bengal Cats and Bengal Kittens For Sale


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for those comments guys!

My husband said he will give it a go! I will let you know how we get on!

Emma 

PS Can I just say this is the nicest chat room/forum I have been on!


----------

